# Moisture barrier for steel sided pole barn



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm in the planning stages of building a pole barn now. Plans are to sheet the inside walls and ceiling with OSB board and insulate the walls and ceiling. Was considering blown insulation but was wondering about the need for a moisture barrier. Sides and roof will both be steel. Plan on heating it with a wood stove in the winter so I can use it as a work shop and to put up my furs. Sit won't be heated continuously during the winter except for maybe a 2 to 3 week period.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Doesnt hurt to wrap the building in Tyvac. If you can afford to make the outside walls 6", building will be that much warmer.

OSB is a better fire barrier than steel since the steel will conduct the heat and go though the thin metal. I have OSB also, primed and painted.

I have heavy insulated roll up doors but still cover the inside doors with a tarp across the doors and track to create a vapor barrier. Keeps that air leak in the track area.


----------



## polaris500 (Jul 24, 2010)

Spray foam is the answer.It blocks all wind, has a very high perm rating(resistance to moisture, no vapor barrier needed), will stop sweating of the steel with temperature changes and actually strengthens the structure. You spray the walls about an inch thick which will give you about an R-13 but thats all you need considering the fact there is no wind infiltration.
After you sheath the ceiling you spray the backside and you are in business.


----------



## murfster3 (Feb 2, 2012)

I built a 32' x 40' steel sided pole barn in 2010. I used fiberglass blown in insulation with just plastic on the inside before I installed osb, I put metal ceiling in with the same insulation in the attic. In between the the post I used 2 x 6 every 16" I use the blue flame heaters and it stays 63 degrees with them on low. Checkout lowes I got the bags on sale for $9.99 regular $34
But that was in the summer when nobody is insulating plus you get the blower for free


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks for the replies and ideas. Is there a certain thickness of plastic to put on the walls for the moisture barrier? I may end up going will rolled in the ceiling just to make the installation a little easier. Lots of things to consider between now and then. Won't be able to do anything until some of this ground water goes away!!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## polaris500 (Jul 24, 2010)

6 mil


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is product that will work just fine.
http://mortonbuildings.com/why-morton/products/features/energy-performer/


----------

